# Goat Poop



## rn71953

Hi everybody, I was told when a goats poop clumps it's worms I worm my goat 4 times a yr and no problems and she's 12 so I'm doing something right I guess.
A friend called me, her goat is putting out poop that looks like dog poo, long and all clumped together some in Large balls she said, I told her to either take a sample to the vet or to worm her goat, she said she did about 2 mo ago. Any other idea?


----------



## joken

A change in diet can cause it overnight. Ken


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

Too rich a food changed too fast usually causes clumped poop. I know if I give mine some extra nice alfalfa or extra grain I get clumpy poops.

What have you changed in their diet??


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

I've been told that somegoats just have clumpy poo - it doesn't necessarily mean anything about worms or even diet. We have one that regularly produces a loosely held together clump - still with berry forms, though. ....makes it easier to clean 'em up.


----------



## Caprice Acres

I've recently started giving my bucks 1 cup of alfalfa pellets each along with thier normal alfalfa/grass hay. one of My bucks took it fine, another has poo like you're describing. as long as it's from the food change, I wouldn't worry too much as long as it doesn't worsen.


----------



## rn71953

What are signs of worms anyway???


----------



## white eagle

signs for worms troubles r >> pale (or white) gums, dull coat,diarrhea 
lower milk production ,clumpy stools ,off feed ,fluffed hair,listlessness 
subnormal or slightly elevated temperature,rumen failure 
dehydration ,chronic coughing (lung worms)- dry cough, especially after running or other exercise.
"bottle jaw" (severe infestation)- swelling under the jaw.

u can also look at eyelids soemtimes to tell.




rn71953 said:


> What are signs of worms anyway???


----------



## Charleen

BlueHeronFarm said:


> I've been told that somegoats just have clumpy poo - it doesn't necessarily mean anything about worms or even diet. We have one that regularly produces a loosely held together clump - still with berry forms, though. ....makes it easier to clean 'em up.


A few of my heaviest milkers have clumps of pellets, almost like each pellet is flattened against the next one in a bunch of grapes. Most all others have pellets that separate and do not clump. Neither is a sign of parasites.

What a conversation! Only goat people can relate!


----------

